# If you're ever in Germany....



## Capt Lightning (Jun 6, 2016)

If you're ever in Germany and forget how to use a toilet brush............


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 6, 2016)

:lofl: Danke schön mein Freund.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 6, 2016)

Totally wrong ......... Wrong  ......................... Almost right ............... Right  


LOL!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 6, 2016)

Disposable after one use, I hope?


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 7, 2016)

Now, run that by me, one more time.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jun 7, 2016)

This is an old one, but I've enjoyed showing it to various hotel employees where I've stayed....  It's in concert with the OP's post.


----------

